# Dunhill has arrived!



## Nachman (Oct 16, 2010)

Smokingpipes.com has Dunhill and most of it is just 7.56. I just ordered 12 tins.:rockon:
OOPS. I just doubleposted. Sorry.


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

Thanks for the tip! I'm now down another $200 due to TAD!


----------



## manny816 (Oct 8, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## EvoFX (Nov 11, 2008)

wait wasnt dunhill pulled from being sold in the states? i have been away for a year so i am out of the loop now. its back as i am assuming from this post. how?

:smoke:
because i want some!


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

EvoFX said:


> wait wasnt dunhill pulled from being sold in the states? i have been away for a year so i am out of the loop now. its back as i am assuming from this post. how?
> 
> :smoke:
> because i want some!


It came back after BAT/CAO came into an arrangement to distribute in USA.

I'm pleasantly surprised to see that they decided to re-introduce 9 blends rather than the 5 originally announced.


----------



## manny816 (Oct 8, 2010)

Just spoke to Mark, and my order is shipping today! Looking forward to the holidays!


----------



## EvoFX (Nov 11, 2008)

CWL said:


> It came back after BAT/CAO came into an arrangement to distribute in USA.
> 
> I'm pleasantly surprised to see that they decided to re-introduce 9 blends rather than the 5 originally announced.


well that is dang good to hear! ugh already one OOS. i still have 4 weeks till i get to the states, i might as well order now and just hope it can be put away for me:smile:


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

EvoFX said:


> well that is dang good to hear! ugh already one OOS. i still have 4 weeks till i get to the states, i might as well order now and just hope it can be put away for me:smile:


Actually, I refreshed the order page and the OOS came back as available -so I removed that portion from my posting, must have been a "burp" in the system.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

I never have any funds when the slow tobacco boat arrives. 

I'd love to try a sample of Royal Yacht if anyone is feeling generous when their shipment arrives. I would send a sample back, of course.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 18, 2010)

I just ordered 14 tins. A few of each kind. My total was $141. I guess people won't be getting $100 a tin on ebay anymore.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 18, 2010)

Correction it was 16 tins and a $12 pipe stand for $141.


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

drastic_quench said:


> I never have any funds when the slow tobacco boat arrives.
> 
> I'd love to try a sample of Royal Yacht if anyone is feeling generous when their shipment arrives. I would send a sample back, of course.


D_Q, PM me your addy and I'll sent you a little sumpthin' from the batch I get. It also got shipped today and is supposed to arrive 12-03-2010.


----------



## EvoFX (Nov 11, 2008)

does anyone know what the taxes you have to pay for ordering online? i have never ordered online and i remember reading a while back that they charge you tax from shipping over states. but how do you pay it if its not added on the final bill?


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

They only have to collect taxes if you live in the same state as the eTailer. I've never had to pay taxes when ordering and am saving almost 50% v local B&M prices.


----------



## x6ftundx (Jul 31, 2008)

no tax unless you live in the same state and now 965, nightcap and early morning pipe are out of stock at smokingpipes.com. Good thing I put my order in last night! Woo Hoo!

It's funny because it's amazing how fast it arrived and left... hopefully another shipment before christmas...


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

x6ftundx said:


> no tax unless you live in the same state and now 965, nightcap and early morning pipe are out of stock at smokingpipes.com. Good thing I put my order in last night! Woo Hoo!
> 
> It's funny because it's amazing how fast it arrived and left... hopefully another shipment before christmas...


The other eTailers and retailers will be putting stocks up soon, I imagine that Dunhill will be more readily available than SG or Esoterica since their blender Orlik is a bigger and modernized manufacturer.


----------



## CaptainEnormous (Sep 30, 2010)

Has anyone tried the new Dunhill yet? I'm fighting the urge to go get some--I have more "new" tobacco than I could reasonably work my way through in three months.

I know taste is subjective, but is this Dunhill release something I'll kick myself if I miss (like the SG shipment)? Or is it just another set of tobaccos that I should try, but isn't worth worrying about?


----------



## EvoFX (Nov 11, 2008)

CWL said:


> The other eTailers and retailers will be putting stocks up soon, I imagine that Dunhill will be more readily available than SG or Esoterica since their blender Orlik is a bigger and modernized manufacturer.


ya ill just have to bank on that. becuase night cap is out and early morning. soooo........


----------



## Nachman (Oct 16, 2010)

Don't know how long it will last, but EMP Nightcap and MM965 are showing in stock again.


----------



## EvoFX (Nov 11, 2008)

well i didnt want to risk it. so i went ahead and snagged the night cap, my mix, early morning pipe and Carolina Christmas 2010.

stoked to get back to this, now knowing it will be there by the time i arrive back home


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

smokingpipes was showing they were in stock again so I spent some more money

EMP
965
Night Cap
London Mixture
Royal Yacht


----------



## GreatBonsai (Jun 30, 2008)

*whine*Why can't these shipments come in right _after_ payday instead of 4 days before? /whine (I'll take any cheese you all can spare to go with my whine, BTW)

Looks like I need to set up a tobacco fund just for these occasions...


----------



## x6ftundx (Jul 31, 2008)

Wish smokingpipes would make up their minds... first it's in stock, then out of stock, back in stock and now out of stock again... geeze


----------



## Aquinas (Mar 30, 2010)

Anyone tried the new Dunhill's yet?


----------



## EvoFX (Nov 11, 2008)

has anyone bought the dunhill bulk on pipesandcigars?


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

EvoFX said:


> has anyone bought the dunhill bulk on pipesandcigars?


Dunhill hasn't shipped bulk yet, and P&C shows OOS on it. Beware as some shops may try to sell Dunhill "match" tobacco as the real thing. We had a member here get sold some copycat baccy that was said to be the real thing.


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

P&C just emailed me to let me know mine has shipped! Woo Hoo!


----------



## x6ftundx (Jul 31, 2008)

yep mine too and they send out another email saying that the got 4500 tins of dunhill tobacco and it's all gone over the weekend... they also said that they might get some more 'soon'... getting my credit card warmed up again just in case... looks like its going to be another run


----------



## Sam_Wheat (Oct 7, 2010)

When I spoke to pipesandcigars this morning they said they got another shipment in this morning.


----------



## Garin (May 21, 2010)

Funny enough, the last B&M shop I visited a couple of weeks ago still had "old" (pre-revival) tins of Dunhill sitting on the shelf (NC and SMM). This is in Victoria, BC, where some people actually fake a British accent on occasion. You'd think jolly ol' Dunhill would be at least a moderate seller.

I honestly wonder if pipe smoking here is really so rare...? I do believe that I am personally responsible for a significant fraction of all the tinned pipe tobacco sales in the last year in Calgary, a city of million people. I base this on the fact that I know from memory most of the major B&M tin stocks, and I notice when they sell a few tins between visits.

I'm happy Dunhill is coming back, but... how many others (besides us here on puff) notice?

I wonder how many tins of Dunhill were sold in Canada and/or USA yearly for the last, say, five years?


----------



## MATADOR (Nov 12, 2010)

Anyone going to the Iwan Ries & Co. Dunhill Trunk Show?


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Garin said:


> I honestly wonder if pipe smoking here is really so rare...? I do believe that I am personally responsible for a significant fraction of all the tinned pipe tobacco sales in the last year in Calgary, a city of million people. I base this on the fact that I know from memory most of the major B&M tin stocks, and I notice when they sell a few tins between visits.
> 
> I'm happy Dunhill is coming back, but... how many others (besides us here on puff) notice?


Well, we certainly aren't a large portion of the population. Since I've moved to the small town I live in now, I've seen five pipe smokers. Okay, that's making an assumption that if they're buying pipe tobacco (which we no longer carry where I work) they smoke a pipe; I've only seen two other people actually smoking a pipe here. On the other hand, that's two more than I saw the whole time I lived in California. It seems to me that most people who do smoke tend to go for Captain Black, or to a lesser extent, other OTCs, so my guess is the number of people who smoke Dunhill and other 'name' brands don't even add up to a statistical drop in the bucket. Can't say we're trendy, that's for sure...


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

I don't think the vast majority of pipe smokers make it beyond either OTC's or B&M "Rebadged" Blends. I'm not really sure why. Who could resist the tin art on something like Nightcap, or Squadron Leader?

I've only ever seen four people besides me in a tobacconist buying tobacco. One of them was so old that they had to bring him a chair to sit in while he talked with the shopkeepers. One of them dropped some tobacco on the floor, and he asked them to put it in a baggie for him, claiming that "They might have just came up with a new blend." It was pretty hilarious. Another was ranting about how ebay humidors are junk because he put a bunch of "beautiful cavendish" in one and it was ruined, and that the only desktop humidors worth buying cost over $1000. What a piece of work. Then there was some guy who came rushing into a Manhattan B&M out of breath and demanded "any tobacco with rum in it." I'm not sure if he was actually a pipe smoker, or just someone trying to not fall off the wagon. I did see one younger guy getting a "pipe tobacco 101" from a shopkeeper, which was hopeful.


----------



## EvoFX (Nov 11, 2008)

they are back in stock at smoking. but 2 bucks more than previously


----------



## x6ftundx (Jul 31, 2008)

imagin that


----------



## CaptainEnormous (Sep 30, 2010)

EvoFX said:


> they are back in stock at smoking. but 2 bucks more than previously


They talk about why that is on their blog. . .

Blog Posts at Smoking Pipes .com


----------



## EvoFX (Nov 11, 2008)

CaptainEnormous said:


> They talk about why that is on their blog. . .
> 
> Blog Posts at Smoking Pipes .com


ooo bummer..


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

I just received the 24 tins I bought from SP, and I think they were very fair in their initial pricing -$7.56/tin for most of them, with Royal Yacht and flakes costing more. These same tins are selling for $10+/each at other places. So even with the $1.77 bump (to $9.33/tin), it is still cheaper than other eTailers.


----------



## Aquinas (Mar 30, 2010)

They do still have a very fair price considering what people would have been willing to pay before it was available.

Although, I am still kicking myself that I didn't pull the trigger on the $7.56 tins. I have been wanting to try NC,965, and EMP for so long and once they become available at an amazing price I didn't pull the trigger! I did the same thing with Penzance. Silly me. Since being laid off I have a very hard time justifying tobacco purchases. At least it looks like Dunhill might be more readily available then some of the other great tobaccos.

Any verdict yet from people who used to smoke Dunhill tobacco if the quality/flavors are still consistent?


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

Any reviews yet?


----------



## Nachman (Oct 16, 2010)

Aquinas said:


> They do still have a very fair price considering what people would have been willing to pay before it was available.
> 
> Although, I am still kicking myself that I didn't pull the trigger on the $7.56 tins. I have been wanting to try NC,965, and EMP for so long and once they become available at an amazing price I didn't pull the trigger! I did the same thing with Penzance. Silly me. Since being laid off I have a very hard time justifying tobacco purchases. At least it looks like Dunhill might be more readily available then some of the other great tobaccos.
> 
> Any verdict yet from people who used to smoke Dunhill tobacco if the quality/flavors are still consistent?


It depends on which era you are comparing with. I smoked Dunhill as far back as the early 60s and the present stock is definitely different than those. It is less fermented and milder than the 60s versions. I can't tell any significant difference between the newest versions and that which was available a few years ago. To me London Mixture is still the best tobacco out there.


----------



## Aquinas (Mar 30, 2010)

Nachman said:


> It depends on which era you are comparing with. I smoked Dunhill as far back as the early 60s and the present stock is definitely different than those. It is less fermented and milder than the 60s versions. I can't tell any significant difference between the newest versions and that which was available a few years ago. To me London Mixture is still the best tobacco out there.


Good to know. Thanks Nick!


----------



## tedswearingen (Sep 14, 2010)

Just throwing out my two cents because it seems to have come up a bit on this thread. I've had the chance to taste each one of the new blends and they are all quite delicious. I'm really enjoying the 965 right now.

Oh, and the other day we placed an order for 9,000 tins. Hopefully we'll see it before Christmas.


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

tedswearingen said:


> Oh, and the other day we placed an order for 9,000 tins. Hopefully we'll see it before Christmas.


Guess my step kid will have to go without presents this year!


----------



## Aquinas (Mar 30, 2010)

HaHa!!! That is the worst thing I have ever heard. I actually laughed out loud.


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Nothing like capping off the night with what? Nightcap! My Dunhill order just came in!

I have to say it's a tasty blend. I think I like 965 and Standard a little better but I'll have to have another couple bowls before I pass judgement. I'll do my best to struggle through them!

This is my first taste of Nightcap. I'll be trying Royal Yacht and 3 year Matured Va soon as well.


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

Aquinas said:


> HaHa!!! That is the worst thing I have ever heard. I actually laughed out loud.


Its not really...........hes been very bad this year. Lets see.....failed a couple classes in college, caught him spitting chew into one of my favorite guiness glasses and oh yeah........a DUI!!!!! Hes 19 by the way. Hopefully he learned his lesson.....6 months probation, 60 days no license, $400 fine, has to take defensive driving and some booze class so thats another $200 at least and he has to wear an alcohol monitor for 60 days and I know they charge for that too. I did get him one present.....i cut his name and punishment out of the paper and had it framed. :eyebrows:


----------



## GuitarDan (Nov 26, 2009)

slyder said:


> Its not really...........hes been very bad this year. Lets see.....failed a couple classes in college, caught him spitting chew into one of my favorite guiness glasses and oh yeah........a DUI!!!!! Hes 19 by the way. Hopefully he learned his lesson.....6 months probation, 60 days no license, $400 fine, has to take defensive driving and some booze class so thats another $200 at least and he has to wear an alcohol monitor for 60 days and I know they charge for that too. I did get him one present.....i cut his name and punishment out of the paper and had it framed. :eyebrows:


Sounds like a bit of perspective training is in order... I imagine a year or two in the Peace Corps might help a fellow like that sort things out. It's easy to be a young badass/a-hole until you've seen folks go without clean water, shelter, food, and medicine on a daily basis~ then it's not so easy anymore. After you've been part of the solution, it's just about impossible to continue being the same self-centered douchebag...

Back to the thread topic: thanks to all who quickly pulled the trigger on the first wave of tins and had the thoughtfulness to provide us slothful types good info to be used when the next batch hits!


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

GuitarDan said:


> Sounds like a bit of perspective training is in order... I imagine a year or two in the Peace Corps might help a fellow like that sort things out. It's easy to be a young badass/a-hole until you've seen folks go without clean water, shelter, food, and medicine on a daily basis~ then it's not so easy anymore. After you've been part of the solution, it's just about impossible to continue being the same self-centered douchebag...
> 
> Back to the thread topic: thanks to all who quickly pulled the trigger on the first wave of tins and had the thoughtfulness to provide us slothful types good info to be used when the next batch hits!


Or the Marine Corps. (nothing against the Peace Corps - good people)


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Oh come on, guys. I remember failing a class or two. Admittedly, a DUI is serious, but it's not the end of the world. Let's not overreact just because...wait a minute; he spit in your _what???_


----------



## Broz (Oct 16, 2010)

That price hike is a bummer. At least do it after the holidays.


----------



## Baldyisme (Jan 22, 2009)

Broz said:


> That price hike is a bummer. At least do it after the holidays.


Dude, relax it's only at the most $2 a tin. Still one of the lowest anywhere. Be happy the government is not involved like Canada where, if you can find it, it's anywhere from $40-$55 a tin.


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

I couldnt resist popping the lid off of the London Mixture. It was really good fresh. Didnt even have to dry it first. Reminded me alot of Esoterica Margate but it still seems different somehow. Kinda wished I woulda ordered the Standard Mixture too. Ive had Night Cap, Royal Yacht , 965 and EMP so im in no hurry to open those.


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

owaindav said:


> This is my first taste of Nightcap. I'll be trying Royal Yacht and 3 year Matured Va soon as well.


Huh? You have Three Year Matured tobacco? That wasn't in the initial release, was it?


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

CWL said:


> Huh? You have Three Year Matured tobacco? That wasn't in the initial release, was it?


Uh...I'm not sure. I actually came across the 3YM somewhere else. Can't actually remember where though.


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

:banana:

Although I never ran out of Dunhill I am just giddy! I hoarded it so much you know but had to be conservative smoking it because I didnt want to run out. This is awesome news and My local tobacco store has a variety on their wall and I would have bought some just to experience buying Dunhill once again but my special order of Samuel Gawith had already wiped the funds out. Is this still made in Germany by Orlik or is it made by CAO? Just curious if the flavor is the same as the orlik stuff. Thanks


----------



## Nachman (Oct 16, 2010)

sounds7 said:


> :banana:
> 
> Although I never ran out of Dunhill I am just giddy! I hoarded it so much you know but had to be conservative smoking it because I didnt want to run out. This is awesome news and My local tobacco store has a variety on their wall and I would have bought some just to experience buying Dunhill once again but my special order of Samuel Gawith had already wiped the funds out. Is this still made in Germany by Orlik or is it made by CAO? Just curious if the flavor is the same as the orlik stuff. Thanks


Dunhill Tobacco is now owned by BAT and produced by Orlik and Distributed in the US by CAO. It is the same as the previous Orlik production, at least to my palette.


----------



## Boogydog1 (Nov 25, 2010)

I recieved my order of Dunhill tobacco today and compared the EM to EM I alredy have. It is exatly the same.


----------



## EvoFX (Nov 11, 2008)

my shipment just landed, now to get back to the states to enjoy it! YEA


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Boogydog1 said:


> I recieved my order of Dunhill tobacco today and compared the EM to EM I alredy have. It is exatly the same.


No reason it should be different. Orlik has been producing it steadily - no break in production and no blending house change. It just had no American distributor until CAO took that over.


----------



## manny816 (Oct 8, 2010)

A bowl of Dunhill London mixture this evening. A really enjoyable smoke.


----------

